# A R E Q U I P A - 1 1 1



## uomo_111

*Arequipa 111*

Bueh abro este tema para mostrar diferentes partes de la ciudad que capturo con mi camara generalmente en panoramicas y asi compartir como esta hermosa ciudad va cambiando, cada vez mas hermosa y moderna.

espero que me sigan y comenten

^^


----------



## uomo_111




----------



## Victor23peru

BUENAS PCIS ^^


----------



## uomo_111




----------



## Limeñito

Soy un eterno enamorado de los portales de la Plaza de Armas; bueno, de la plaza entera. La portada de la iglesia de La Compañía parece hecha de filigrama. 

Gracias por compartir esas imágenes.


----------



## Jesuco

xeveres las fotos!!! muy buen comienzo esperaremos mas fotos


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me quedo con la 4ta foto!!!! se nota bueno el thread. Que bueno es poder ver mi linda ciudad desde diferentes perspectivas. 

Saludos Uomo. :hi:


----------



## uomo_111

*Me gustanban las de estilo veneziano pero las actuales stan buenas!*



Limeñito said:


> Soy un eterno enamorado de los portales de la Plaza de Armas; bueno, de la plaza entera. La portada de la iglesia de La Compañía parece hecha de filigrama.
> 
> Gracias por compartir esas imágenes.


*Grazias*



Jesuco said:


> xeveres las fotos!!! muy buen comienzo esperaremos mas fotos


*Grazias Chris - ya pongo mas fotos *



Chris_ALOR said:


> Me quedo con la 4ta foto!!!! se nota bueno el thread. Que bueno es poder ver mi linda ciudad desde diferentes perspectivas.
> 
> *PDerdon si repito algunas ffotos ya que algunas las puse en muestra urbana d`Arequipa*


----------



## uomo_111




----------



## AQP166

Buen thread uomo gracias por las fotos


----------



## Digary

Uomo, buenas los últimos posts. Me gustan ese tipo de tomas. Saludos.


----------



## J Block

La zona residencial mostrada en las últimas fotos está preciosa. 

Las fotos están chéveres.


----------



## EFVF

muy buenas fotos de esas calles arboladas de Vallecito


----------



## hugo31

me gusta esta foto.:cheers:


----------



## uomo_111

*JLByR*





















​


----------



## AL_ng

Me gusta el estilo que tienes para tomar las fotos buen thread


----------



## Toñito19

Buenisima tu iniciativa me gustan mucho tus fotos! Más más mássss!


----------



## dogoaqp

genial thread lo stare visitando seguido, gracias uomo_111

facebook


----------



## Victor23peru

BUENAS PICS PERO PONGN NOMBRES DE LAS URBAS I ZONAS RESIDENCIALES KE NO ME UBIKO ^^ XD


----------



## juanchristian

Baja tus mayúsculas, porfa.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Arequipa cada día me gusta más... ha cambiado desde que la visité hace 2 años.


----------



## uomo_111

*Cercado - Av. Goyeneche*


----------



## EFVF

bien ahí con Chavez de la Rosa


----------



## jocho

se luce Chávez de la Rosa... pero esa no es la Independencia, es Goyeneche!!!


----------



## laser8900

Que buenas fotos, felicitaciones, me gustó sobretodo la última tanda.


----------



## Luism90

Me encantaron tus fotos uomo_111.
Buen thread.


----------



## Skypiura

Que buenas fotos! espero pronto conocer esta ciudad.


----------



## AQPCITY

un aire frances se respira en esas cuadras de goyeneche,, combinado con smok :!


----------



## uomo_111

*Este edificios mejoro bastante hace poco lo pintaron bueh ya casi como 2 meses pero las casonas que estan al frente estan tomadas por esos colegios militarisados que lo que han hecho es pintarle verde petroleo realmente una lastima mucha pena!*:bash:



AQPCITY said:


> un aire frances se respira en esas cuadras de goyeneche,, combinado con smok :!


*Gracias x los comentarios muchachos aki mas!*


----------



## uomo_111

* Los Incas con Lambramani*


----------



## EFVF

bien ahí con las panorámicas


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Buen hilo, estan buenas tus fotos uomo.


----------



## uomo_111

*Cercado*


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^ arekipa siempre fashion ^^


----------



## darioperu

Me gusta el thread, estas fotos me agradan mucho:cheers::cheers:



uomo_111 said:


>


----------



## AQP166

con razón no reconocia el chavez de la rosa, jejejejje lo habian pintado


----------



## uomo_111

*Gracias x los coments Dario - Victor - Cuntur - EFVF*


----------



## uomo_111

*Alguien sabe por mi photobucket no va?*


----------



## MonikaAQP

uomo_111 said:


> *Alguien sabe por mi photobucket no va?*


porque te excediste de fotografías elimina algunas y volverán , 

pero mejor es subirlas a imageshack


----------



## koko cusco

uomo_111 said:


> *Alguien sabe por mi photobucket no va?*


es un clásico... exediste el ancho de banda permitido ... es decir que demasiada gente ha visto tus panorámicas revisa tu cuenta de correo haí te habrán notificado en todo caso las fotos no se pierden siguen en tu cuenta pero no podrán ser visibles por un lapso de 2 semanas masomenos... Lo que puedes hacer es borrar las que tienes en este thread y pasarlas a una nueva cuenta de photobucket hasta que tu ancho de banda sea reasignado a cero de nuevo...

O pasarlas a una cuenta de imageshack u otras...


----------



## koko cusco

MonikaAQP said:


> porque te excediste de fotografías elimina algunas y volverán ,
> 
> pero mejor es subirlas a imageshack


Cuando el ancho de banda de la cuenta de photobucket pasa el 40% es el problema (pero ese ancho de banda vuelve a cero cada que empieza un nuevo mes).

el problema con imageshack es que cuando cargas el navegador aveces salen entrecortadas y hay que recargar la página varias veces para verlas... lo mejor es photobucket carga más rápido y sin entrecortarse pero hay que poner archivos que no sean muy pesados (imagenes) si ponen formato bmp pues la pagina se hace pesadisima y la gente no espera a ver las fotos...!!!

Se puede tener 4 o 5 cuentas de photobucket como yo XD!!! cuando se esta sobrecargando en ancho de banda empiezo a usar otra y otra y así sucesivamente.


----------



## Tyrone

Me imagino por los comentarios que las fotos deben estar buenas ... porque no se ven!!!!! .... por favor no usar photobucket :wallbash:



uomo_111 said:


> *Alguien sabe por mi photobucket no va?*


Yo uso Flickr kay: igual tiene sus limitaciones pero no es tan radical como el photobucket



koko cusco said:


> Cuando el ancho de banda de la cuenta de photobucket pasa el 40% es el problema (pero ese ancho de banda vuelve a cero cada que empieza un nuevo mes).
> 
> el problema con imageshack es que cuando cargas el navegador aveces salen entrecortadas y hay que recargar la página varias veces para verlas... lo mejor es photobucket carga más rápido y sin entrecortarse pero hay que poner archivos que no sean muy pesados (imagenes) si ponen formato bmp pues la pagina se hace pesadisima y la gente no espera a ver las fotos...!!!
> 
> Se puede tener 4 o 5 cuentas de photobucket como yo XD!!! cuando se esta sobrecargando en ancho de banda empiezo a usar otra y otra y así sucesivamente.


^^ ... claro, también se le puede sacar la vuelta al photobucket


----------



## uomo_111

*Comno jojo? sacarle la welta :lol:

x cierto monica ya borre como 200 fotos*

*Pz el problema es que tengo que volver ha cargar las fotos y eso è demasiado pesado :bash:*

*lo que me keda es esperar wua*

*tenia tomas nuevas panoramicas de Selva alegre cayma JLByR* :bash:


----------



## MonikaAQP

uomo_111 said:


> *Comno jojo? sacarle la welta :lol:
> 
> x cierto monica ya borre como 200 fotos*
> 
> *Pz el problema es que tengo que volver ha cargar las fotos y eso è demasiado pesado :bash:*
> 
> *lo que me keda es esperar wua*
> 
> *tenia tomas nuevas panoramicas de Selva alegre cayma JLByR* :bash:


bueno parece que photobucket es impredecible, a mi me resulto lo que te dije, y imageshack nunca me ha fallado hasta ahora 

espero que pronto suba sus fotos sea cual fuese el servidor


----------



## Toñito19

uomo_111 said:


> *Comno jojo? sacarle la welta :lol:
> 
> x cierto monica ya borre como 200 fotos*
> 
> *Pz el problema es que tengo que volver ha cargar las fotos y eso è demasiado pesado :bash:*
> 
> *lo que me keda es esperar wua*
> 
> *tenia tomas nuevas panoramicas de Selva alegre cayma JLByR* :bash:


Usa imagenshack me parece mas facil


----------



## uomo_111

*Ya se nromaliso mi photobucket* ^^


----------



## MonikaAQP

que buenas fotos uomo . y que bien que se normalizo el photobucket


----------



## uomo_111

*Grazias Monica sip :banana:*

*saludos!*



MonikaAQP said:


> que buenas fotos uomo . y que bien que se normalizo el photobucket


----------



## xavarreiro

q bellas fotos...me gusta mucho arequipa


----------



## EFVF

esa última que calle yanahuarina es?


----------



## al_7heaven

...la última es la calle Jerusalén, pero la del centro :lol: 

...se verá muy bien si el Mistibus llegue a pasar por ahí, aunque mejor sería un metro ligero...


----------



## Toñito19

ese departamento de la primera foto en donde queda? me gusta bastante!


----------



## hugo31

excelentes tomas uomo_111


----------



## uomo_111

*Queda casi frente de la entrada principal del parque Selva Alegre *

*no se como se llama esta calle* :S



Toñito19 said:


> ese departamento de la primera foto en donde queda? me gusta bastante!


----------



## Kykyou

Arequipa siempre sale Linda!


----------



## Victor23peru

bravzas las pics ^^


----------



## uomo_111

*paucarpata*


----------



## Victor23peru

buenas pics pero como se llega ahi?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## uomo_111

*ê la campiña de paucarpata un distrio tradicional bueh sales por JLByR por la AV. Pizarro hay picanterias y tiene muy buenas vista hermosa vista y aire fresco muy cerca de la ciudad!*



Victor23peru said:


> buenas pics pero como se llega ahi?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## EFVF

me parece que tiene entrada a unos metros de la Plaza de Armas de Paucarpata


----------



## MonikaAQP

uomo_111 said:


> *ê la campiña de paucarpata un distrio tradicional bueh sales por JLByR por la AV. Pizarro hay picanterias y tiene muy buenas vista hermosa vista y aire fresco muy cerca de la ciudad!*


también es un lugar historico  donde se firmaron tratados


----------



## uomo_111

*exacto! *



MonikaAQP said:


> también es un lugar historico  donde se firmaron tratados


----------



## uomo_111

*4 + cercado - Plaza España *


----------



## darioperu

Que buenas tomas, el cielo arequipeño es hermoso.


----------



## EFVF

buena toma de Santa Marta


----------



## uomo_111

*Cayma*


----------



## uomo_111

*Definitivamente un dia soliado è mucho mejor que un dia nublado para mis fotos*


----------



## EFVF

aprovechar el sol de este día ya que tendremos una temporada lluviosa. Buenas fotos, el otro parque del Puente también es bonito


----------



## AQPCITY

Entretenido tema, la perspectiva urbana es interesante, a pesar de los problemas cotidianos actuales la ciudad no pierde su ternura limpieza y tranquilidad.


----------



## darioperu

Las dos últimas se aprecia mejor, las dos primeras me da la impresión que le falta algo aunque sé que es el efecto photoshop. 


Saludos.


----------



## uomo_111

*Mushashos granzias x los comentarios ... :cheers:*

*La ultima foto le puse mucho ISO y le aumente la exposicion como estba nublado los contrastes no ayudan mucho al lente de mi camara hno:*

*Hoy fui a arcangel y aproveche para tomar una panoramica del hospital Goyeneche realmente salio preciosa!* 

*la ciudad es mas hermosa sin autos y mucha gente!* :nuts:


----------



## herbert_delgado

Excelentes fotos ... nuevos angulos de la ciudad


----------



## *asterix*

el contraste entre las construcciones blancas y el cielo despejado relamnete es muy hermozo.


----------



## uomo_111

*gracias x los coments - ya lo actualizo!* :cheers:


----------



## Kykyou

Lindas fotos!!


Enseñenme a usar photoshop xD, mi camara es buena y con ayuda de ese programa se puede tener exelentes fotos de AQP!


----------



## uomo_111

*.............*




Kykyou said:


> Lindas fotos!!
> 
> 
> !


----------



## Bettoni

Las fotos están muy buenas, espero por más!!
_____________________________________________

http://homoarquitetus.blogspot.com/

Um olhar diferente sobre o que está acontecendo, o que é tendência e o que deixará lembranças no mundo da arquitetura.


----------



## Victor23peru

buenas pics^^


----------



## Toñito19

Sube mas


----------



## uomo_111

listo ahi va. 



Toñito19 said:


> Sube mas


----------



## Kykyou

Esperamos mas fotitos


----------



## uomo_111

*Perdon gente me perdi :nuts: continuamos?....*


----------



## uomo_111

*3 mas del cercado* :cheers:


----------



## rafo18

Wow! el "Monumental de la Unsa" jaja, mostro ver como expresion formal y estructural se conjugan en este estadio


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^


----------



## jocho

¡¡¡No sé cuál de las tres me gusta más!!!


----------



## EFVF

ángulos muy interesantes


----------



## AQPCITY

refrescantes fotos tipo ojo de pescado.


----------



## uomo_111

*Josè Luis Bustamante y Rivero*


----------



## EFVF

buenas fotos uomo


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^ AREKIPA SIEMPRE TAN VERDE ^^


----------



## Kykyou

Lindas fotos! y como 100pre linda l ciudad .


----------



## uomo_111

*Cercado - desde el hospital General hasta el Intituto del Sur* ^^


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me gustó la 2da toma... la bajada a Vallecito en toda hora es agradable.


----------



## EFVF

interesante la última foto


----------



## Jesuco

muy buenas fotos! xvere AQP!!!


----------



## Kykyou

Me gustaron todas!


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^ areqkipa tan verde ^^


----------



## jocho

La última me gusta, el óvalo entre Venezuela, Vidaurrázaga y Martinetti


----------



## uomo_111

*Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, è hora de seguir con el CH. de la Ciudad* :cheers:



Victor23peru said:


> bravazas las pics ^^





jocho said:


> ¡¡¡No sé cuál de las tres me gusta más!!!





AQPCITY said:


> refrescantes fotos tipo ojo de pescado.





EFVF said:


> ángulos muy interesantes


----------



## uomo_111

*Iglesia Santo Domingo y el ex Hotel Presidente*












*Esta casonas estan en la calle la merced si no estoy mal que baja alins. del Sur*


----------



## skyscrapercity-CHB

Muy hermoso arequipa 

ya muy pronto cuando viaje a peru me ire para alla que lindo *_*


----------



## Victor23peru

wowowow ke pics ^^ hermoso el centro historiko de la city blanka ^^


----------



## EFVF

interesante la conoce donde funciona ahora el Ministerio Publico


----------



## dogoaqp

hey buenas tomas se agradece


----------



## Kykyou

la iglesia sto DOmingo con sus lindos detalles .


----------



## uomo_111

*Dberian de mejorar esa zona ya que hay mucho potencial*



Kykyou said:


> la iglesia sto DOmingo con sus lindos detalles .


*Muchas gracias ha ustedes x seguirme*



dogoaqp said:


> hey buenas tomas se agradece


*Hay mucho que recuperar aun* 



Victor23peru said:


> wowowow ke pics ^^ hermoso el centro historiko de la city blanka ^^


*Se te espera* :cheers:



skyscrapercity-CHB said:


> Muy hermoso arequipa
> 
> ya muy pronto cuando viaje a peru me ire para alla que lindo *_*


----------



## uomo_111

*Seal*










*El Historico Hospital Goyeneche*











*San lazaro*


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^


----------



## El Bajopontino

Excelente, Arequipa se luce.


----------



## MisteryWorld

Wow Arequipa cada vez sorprende mas que bella ciudad!!!!!!!!!!

FELIZ DI AREQUIPA EN TU ANIVERSARIO Y A TODOS LOS AREQUIPEÑOS QUE HACEN GRANDE ESTA CIUDAD

Saludos


----------



## AQP166

Muy buenas tomas...

FEliz día a mi linda tierra,


----------



## EFVF

Buenas tomas. 
Feliz día arequipeños


----------



## Luism90

Me gusta,tengo que conocer AQP.


----------



## uomo_111

*Hei gracias x los coment siganme aun hay material* :cheers:


*Jose Luis Bustamante y Rivero - Av. Dolores*


----------



## RyDeN

Muy buenas tomas de la encantadora ciudad blanca!!!
Gracias x los aportes UOMO...


----------



## EFVF

bien ahí con la cara bonita de la Dolores


----------



## capullana

Gracias por las fotos como siempre Arequipa luce espectacular... sin lugar a dudas una de mis ciudades favoritas de Perú.


----------



## Kykyou

Buenas fotos .


----------



## uomo_111

*sigamos con una panoramicas*


----------



## uomo_111

*mas de la Gran Arequipa* :cheers:

*Perdon x la calidad de esta foto le hize un super zoom.*


----------



## Victor23peru

brav azas las pocis ^^


----------



## EFVF

Selva Alegre tiene su encanto


----------



## uomo_111

Selva Alegre me parece unode los distritos mas bonitos de la ciudad


----------



## uomo_111

*ahora Yanahuara Hermosas casonas que aun quedan* ^^


----------



## EFVF

bien, redescubriendo las casonas contemporaneas de Yanahuara


----------



## aqpboy45

Hermosa mi Yanahuara, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## MonikaAQP

uomo_111 said:


> Selva Alegre me parece unode los distritos mas bonitos de la ciudad


Selva alegre no es distrito el distrito es alto Selva alegre y lo que lo divide es la acequia de miraflores esa que pasa por el ex centro musical arequipa :cheers:


----------



## AQP166

Hace como 5 años que paso a llamarse sólo Selva Alegre, y ahroa que es e centro musical?


----------



## capullana

Me encanta Arequipa.


----------



## jocho

AQP166 said:


> Hace como 5 años que paso a llamarse sólo Selva Alegre, y ahroa que es e centro musical?


Que yo sepa se sigue llamando Alto Selva Alegre... y Selva Alegre (la zona residencial) pertenece al Cercado :nuts:


----------



## Kykyou

Lindas fotos mas!!


----------



## MonikaAQP

AQP166 said:


> Hace como 5 años que paso a llamarse sólo Selva Alegre, y ahroa que es e centro musical?


entonces ya deberian cambiar l apagina :nuts:

http://www.munialtoselvaalegre.gob.pe/distrito.html


----------



## Victor23peru

buenas pics ^^ esas bellas residencias solo se ven en algunas provincias exclusivas entre ellas AREKIPA ^^


----------



## uomo_111

perdon se me fue


----------



## uomo_111

*Me paso al Convento de Santa catalina en el Ch de la ciudad espero k sean angulos nuevos* :cheers:


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...me gustó la última, pero deberían arreglar ese techo que parece depósito y quitar los autos viejos


----------



## Chris_ALOR

La última es mi preferida... siempre me gusta pasar por esa calle tranquila y poder ver las cúpulas de San Francisco.


----------



## Kykyou

a mi tbn! la ultima muy buena .


----------



## EFVF

buenas tomas


----------



## Victor23peru

eso si kreo ke debes tomar nuevas pics porke hje visto ke la city ia cambio un poco a lo ke muestran algunas de tus pics ^^:cheers:


----------



## uomo_111

*Gracias a todos, Bueh sigamos con l CH. - Fiestas patrias* :cheers:


*Presto - Mercaderes *











*Plza España*










* Paseo mercaderes*


----------



## Delacorrs

Que lindisimas fotos :yes:.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

La Plaza España tiene un potencial inmenso... no entiendo porque la muni no trata de renovar/recuperar este espacio...


----------



## J Block

Chris_ALOR said:


> La Plaza España tiene un potencial inmenso... no entiendo porque la muni no trata de renovar/recuperar este espacio...


Empezando por eliminar ese portal, tan adefesiero como el antiguo monumento al sillar.


----------



## jocho

¡La casona de Presto me encanta!


----------



## EFVF

interesante angulo de la primera foto


----------



## uomo_111

*gracias* 



EFVF said:


> interesante angulo de la primera foto





Delacorrs said:


> Que lindisimas fotos :yes:.


 
*Cuando era peke me acuerdo que habia un juego de luces y agua* 



Chris_ALOR said:


> La Plaza España tiene un potencial inmenso... no entiendo porque la muni no trata de renovar/recuperar este espacio...


*es imponente*



jocho said:


> ¡La casona de Presto me encanta!


----------



## uomo_111

*Mas del Ch. y sus casonas*


----------



## cmonzonc

Pero hay proyectos de mejora de la Plaza Espana a cargo de una empresa privada, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^ AREKIPA FASHION PONE-!


----------



## EFVF

muy interesante esas tomas de la esquina que uno muchas veces no se toma tiempo de admirar


----------



## uomo_111

*Ya era hora *



cmonzonc said:


> Pero hay proyectos de mejora de la Plaza Espana a cargo de una empresa privada, tiempo al tiempo.


*asu hay muchas *



EFVF said:


> muy interesante esas tomas de la esquina que uno muchas veces no se toma tiempo de admirar


----------



## Oscar10

*Que buen thread me estaba perdiendo, están bellisimas tus fotos, pero claro como no van a estarlo si Arequipa es hermosa, se te hace fácil.. jaja nada.. muy buenas fotos, uomo_111.*


----------



## Victor23peru

Oscar10 said:


> *Que buen thread me estaba perdiendo, están bellisimas tus fotos, pero claro como no van a estarlo si Arequipa es hermosa, se te hace fácil.. jaja nada.. muy buenas fotos, uomo_111.*


IDEM ^^ no hai merito de los fotografos ^^ las camaras solo muestran lo ke el ojo humano ve en vivo ^^ pero todooo el merito es de la CITY BLANKA ^^ BELLA I HERMOSA ^^


----------



## Delacorrs

exelentes fotos.


----------



## uomo_111

*Hei muchas gracias espero que me sigas en el tema ya que la proxima pag pongo fotos de Arequipa mas moderna* :cheers:



Oscar10 said:


> *Que buen thread me estaba perdiendo, están bellisimas tus fotos, pero claro como no van a estarlo si Arequipa es hermosa, se te hace fácil.. jaja nada.. muy buenas fotos, uomo_111.*


*exacto...*



Victor23peru said:


> IDEM ^^ no hai merito de los fotografos ^^ las camaras solo muestran lo ke el ojo humano ve en vivo ^^ pero todooo el merito es de la CITY BLANKA ^^ BELLA I HERMOSA ^^


*
gracias*



Delacorrs said:


> exelentes fotos.


----------



## Oscar10

*Perfecto. kay:*


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazo espero kon impaciencia la proxima entrega ^^


----------



## uomo_111

Pues vamos...


----------



## uomo_111

*Cayma*


----------



## Delacorrs

buenas fotos


----------



## Oscar10

*Buenas fotos, sobre todo la primera.*


----------



## Victor23peru

buenas pics aunke en la primera por el brillo no sales los demas edificios ke estan detras del peral ^^


----------



## EFVF

Buenas pics.
Se nota que el CC Cayma, ya quedó desfasado en medio de los demás edificios


----------



## uomo_111

*Si necesita una remodelacion ya*



EFVF said:


> Buenas pics.
> Se nota que el CC Cayma, ya quedó desfasado en medio de los demás edificios


----------



## uomo_111

*CC. Cayma*












*Real Plaza - Cayma*












*Av. La Marina*


----------



## Victor23peru

buenas pics AREKIPA PONE!


----------



## Oscar10

*Que buena foto de la Av. La Marina.*


----------



## EFVF

buenas tomas!


----------



## uomo_111

*Gracias* 



Victor23peru said:


> buenas pics AREKIPA PONE!





EFVF said:


> buenas tomas!


*La Av la marina tiene arto potencial *



Oscar10 said:


> *Que buena foto de la Av. La Marina.*


----------



## uomo_111

*3 de JLByR*


----------



## Victor23peru

bravzas las pics ^^ AREKIPA ES MUY HERMOSA


----------



## Chris_ALOR

La primera asumo que es de principios de año... gracias por las fotos Uomo, siempre es agradable ver tu thread. kay:


----------



## chikobestia

Chveraso Arequipa !


----------



## EFVF

buenas tomas uomo, la tercera parece una gran area verde


----------



## uomo_111

*si la tome hace casi 1 año*



Chris_ALOR said:


> La primera asumo que es de principios de año... gracias por las fotos Uomo, siempre es agradable ver tu thread. kay:



*gracias* 



chikobestia said:


> Chveraso Arequipa !



*masomiki esta es por el parque de los coritos en el ovalo* 




EFVF said:


> buenas tomas uomo, la tercera parece una gran area verde


----------



## uomo_111

*Detras del Peral hay un estacionamiento en donde te ves rodeado de todos los edificios de esa zona podria salir un foto genial lo malo es que este estcionamiento no es muy bonito que digamos* hno:



Victor23peru said:


> buenas pics aunke en la primera por el brillo no sales los demas edificios ke estan detras del peral ^^


----------



## JersonBar

Que geniales tus fotos uomo, erez él capo!


----------



## uomo_111

JersonBar said:


> Que geniales tus fotos uomo, erez él capo!


grcias


----------



## uomo_111

*La Recoleta *












*al otro lado del Rio!* :cheers:


----------



## Oscar10

*Excelentes fotos como siempre. :cheers:*


----------



## tacall

Buena escondida de cables en la primera! haha


----------



## chikobestia

Uffff buenísimas las fotos !


----------



## Victor23peru

AREKIPA PONE I PUNTO! ^^


----------



## EFVF

bien ahí con La Recoleta


----------



## jocho

Me encanta la Alameda Pardo, una de mis partes favoritas de la ciudad


----------



## cmonzonc

Alameda Pardo necesita una recuperación, arreglar también ese pasajito que lo une con el Puente Quiñones.


----------



## varguitaz

buenas fotos uomo ,, recien veo este thread


----------



## JUANJOS

Se ve muy bien! Mas fotos


----------



## uomo_111

*Bueh gracias espero verte mas seguido por aqui y a todos *



varguitaz said:


> buenas fotos uomo ,, recien veo este thread


*esperamos que sea asi *



cmonzonc said:


> Alameda Pardo necesita una recuperación, arreglar también ese pasajito que lo une con el Puente Quiñones.


*hay mucho pàra recuperar en esta zona seria genial verla completamente recuperada*



jocho said:


> Me encanta la Alameda Pardo, una de mis partes favoritas de la ciudad



*Arequipa ya esta mostrando diferentes partes y tiene mucho mas para mostrar*



EFVF said:


> bien ahí con La Recoleta





Victor23peru said:


> AREKIPA PONE I PUNTO! ^^


*Gracias aun faltna mas fotos* :cheers:



chikobestia said:


> Uffff buenísimas las fotos !



*Gracias
*


Oscar10 said:


> *Excelentes fotos como siempre. :cheers:*





tacall said:


> Buena escondida de cables en la primera! haha


----------



## uomo_111

*Iglesia - Señor de la caña*











*Cercado*


----------



## EFVF

me gustaron las dos ultimas


----------



## TrollClon

Me gusto mucho la foto de la Iglesia del señor de la Caña, Tienes buenos angulos Uomo kay:.


----------



## mkografo

de tiempo q entro a tu thread Uomo, buenas fotos se agradece el aporte kay:


----------



## uomo_111

*gracias de nuevo a todos los que me sigues  bueh las ultima dos fotos son de un cc. cuando entras ha este parece que estas fuera de la ciudad del ruido y la contaminacion del centro*


----------



## Victor23peru

BRAVAZA AREKIPA I AHORA MAS VERDE KE NUNCA ^^ ESTE THREAD PONE! I SE IMPONE! XD


----------



## AQPCITY

uomo_111 said:


> *gracias de nuevo a todos los que me sigues  bueh las ultima dos fotos son de un cc. cuando entras ha este parece que estas fuera de la ciudad del ruido y la contaminacion del centro*


se llama la galeria "la Colonial",, nice place, un poco olvidado. antes era el point porque quien no ha ido a tomar un yogurt al dia verde.


----------



## tauser6

_1. las tomas excelentes...
2. la plaza ESPAÑA necesita una renovacion arquitectonica "esa estructura que rodea el monumento esta de mas"...y el palacio de justicia....no me convence el diseño...pero bueh...
3.no se por que en AREQUIPA no buenos proyectos en EDIFICIOS solo la vulla medica esta en algo....lima siempre con su centralismo de buenos proyectos...

pd: por favor a todos los arquitectos relaizen fuenos proyectos no desfiguren las ciudades....................................XD_


----------



## uomo_111

Gracisas a todos  sigamos


----------



## uomo_111

*2 del Barrio Ingles - Cercado*


----------



## TrollClon

buenas fotos .


----------



## EFVF

la ultima foto es muy buena


----------



## uomo_111

*Gracias muchachos tra poco posteo mas fotos 

ya vento con un nuevo tema de Mejia* :cheers:


----------



## uomo_111

* Cayma - - Cercado*


----------



## EFVF

muy interesante la primera


----------



## RapperSchool

muy linda AqP!


----------



## antigriego

Arequipa siempre muy linda!! 
Me encantaría conocerla!


----------



## Victor23peru

AREKIPA TAN FASHION , LIMPIA I ORDENADA AUNKE AHORA LLENA DE HUECOS ^^ XD


----------



## RapperSchool

Victor23peru said:


> AREKIPA TAN FASHION , LIMPIA I ORDENADA AUNKE AHORA LLENA DE HUECOS ^^ XD


a que te refieres con eso de llena de huecos??


----------



## Legionario

RapperSchool said:


> a que te refieres con eso de llena de huecos??


a las pistas, que estan con full huecos producto de las lluvias .


----------



## RapperSchool

Lucila said:


> a las pistas, que estan con full huecos producto de las lluvias .


a si eso pasa también aca en chiclayo.. aunque no ha llovido mucho han malogrado una que otra pista..


----------



## JUANJOS

uomo_111 said:


> *2 del Barrio Ingles - Cercado*


Queda en Vallesito Verdad???... muy buena foto


----------



## luisangel20cix

Q XVRE


----------



## luisangel20cix

:hi:OIGAN ALGUIEN M PUEDE EXPLICAR COMO SUBIR FOTOS S Q TENGO VARIAS DE AREQUIPA ¡¡¡


----------



## luisangel20cix

uomo_111 said:


> *2 del Barrio Ingles - Cercado*


 :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:QUE BELLA AREQUIPA¡¡¡:banana:


----------



## uomo_111

*no Vallecito esta cerca esta zona è parte del Barrio Ingles en el cercado de la Ciudad*



JUANJOS said:


> Queda en Vallesito Verdad???... muy buena foto


----------



## uomo_111

*bueh sigamos 2 de vallecito*


----------



## EFVF

buenas pics


----------



## rathalos17

recien que veo tus fotos ,estan muy buenas .....


----------



## uomo_111

*Siguiendo con el temilla: Al otro lado del Rio dia nublado *:cheers:


----------



## AcmeRocks

mori!!!! D: que bonito se ve Arequipa!!!! buuu no auganto las ganas de ir ahi!!! uomo muy buenas fotos!!! me veras seguido en el thread ya que soy fan #1 de Arequipa!!! saludos


----------



## Victor23peru

AREKIPA ES ALGO KE TENEMOS KE CUIDAR TODOS LOS PERUANOS ^^


----------



## EFVF

me gusta la última de esta nueva selección


----------



## uomo_111

*gracias mushashos por sus comentarios sigo con 3 de vallecito! *:cheers:


----------



## uomo_111

*el otoño llego *


----------



## jocho

^^ esa última está buenísima :cheers: tu si que sabes qué captar de Vallecito


----------



## AcmeRocks

O: que bien se ve el Vallecito, me gusta mucho, vallecito xd, saludos y gracias por las fotos


----------



## Antarqui

Arequipa siempre mantiene su encanto en diversos aspectos, como su arquitectura, historia, tradiciones, comidas, clima, por algo es la segunda ciudad del Perú.......saludossss :wave:


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^


----------



## Legionario

buenas fotos .


----------



## AQPCITY

Me gusto esa foto de la esquina , aveces cosas asi pasan desapercibidas, pero una lente de un camarografo nos dice que hay mucho mas de lo que se mira rapidamente al paso por ese barrio.


----------



## Victor23peru

las pics estan ponedoras ^^


----------



## EFVF

buenas tomas de Vallecito


----------



## AQPYrwing

yo creo que vallecito se va a llenar de depas, ojala mantengan esas areas verdes, reforesten la zona porque hay arboles que ya estan bien viejitos y que siga manteniendo ese encanto, buenas ftos


----------



## uomo_111

*NO!!! que la boca se te haga CHICHARRON!* :badnews:



AQPYrwing said:


> yo creo que vallecito se va a llenar de depas, ojala mantengan esas areas verdes, reforesten la zona porque hay arboles que ya estan bien viejitos y que siga manteniendo ese encanto, buenas ftos


*De eso no hay duda* 



Antarqui said:


> Arequipa siempre mantiene su encanto en diversos aspectos, como su arquitectura, historia, tradiciones, comidas, clima, por algo es la segunda ciudad del Perú.......saludossss


 
*Gracias mushashos me motivan* :cheer:



Lucila said:


> buenas fotos .





AcmeRocks said:


> O: que bien se ve el Vallecito, me gusta mucho, vallecito xd, saludos y gracias por las fotos





jocho said:


> esa última está buenísima tu si que sabes qué captar de Vallecito





AQPCITY said:


> Me gusto esa foto de la esquina , aveces cosas asi pasan desapercibidas, pero una lente de un camarografo nos dice que hay mucho mas de lo que se mira rapidamente al paso por ese barrio.





Victor23peru said:


> las pics estan ponedoras





EFVF said:


> buenas tomas de Vallecito


----------



## uomo_111

*Ch.*


----------



## Victor23peru

ponedoras todas ^^


----------



## AQPCITY

que bien, hace poco pase por la calle qta romaña cerca a la av olimpica vi una hermosa casona nunca antes fotografiada, hay mucho que mostrar todavia por esa zona olvidada de IV centenario


----------



## AcmeRocks

Que buenqas fotos! yo quiero comprarme una casitahistórica en el centro, o algún local! quiero ir a Arequipa!! pero no puedo por el momento :C


----------



## jocho

AQPCITY said:


> que bien, hace poco pase por la calle qta romaña cerca a la av olimpica vi una hermosa casona nunca antes fotografiada, hay mucho que mostrar todavia por esa zona olvidada de IV centenario


IV Centenario tiene joyas que sin problemas le ganan a Vallecito o Selva Alegre (sobre todo por Goyeneche), pero es algo peligroso sacarles foto... esa zona se ha degradado bastante hno:


----------



## uomo_111

*si IV è unica pero me da una pena como esta esta zona y como se estan tunbando tremendas cazonas para hacer galerias de 8º* :bash:



jocho said:


> IV Centenario tiene joyas que sin problemas le ganan a Vallecito o Selva Alegre (sobre todo por Goyeneche), pero es algo peligroso sacarles foto... esa zona se ha degradado bastante hno:





AQPCITY said:


> que bien, hace poco pase por la calle qta romaña cerca a la av olimpica vi una hermosa casona nunca antes fotografiada, hay mucho que mostrar todavia por esa zona olvidada de IV centenario


*gracias* 



Victor23peru said:


> ponedoras todas ^^





AcmeRocks said:


> Que buenqas fotos! yo quiero comprarme una casitahistórica en el centro, o algún local! quiero ir a Arequipa!! pero no puedo por el momento :C


----------



## uomo_111

editado.... para no desviar el temilla


----------



## EFVF

bonita la casona, pero esas rejas....


----------



## uomo_111

*Ahora vamos con 3 de vallecito!* :cheers:


----------



## AQPCITY

la primera y la segunda son estupendas, la tercera mas bien parece de inicios de los 90´


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^ vieron en el canal arekipeño las tomas aereas del centro financiero ?¿?¿?¿?? desde arriba se ve superrrr ^^


----------



## Cofe33

Muy hermosa ciudad.


----------



## Victor23peru

Cofe33 said:


> Muy hermosa ciudad.


idem ^^


----------



## AQP166

Que buenas fotos


----------



## uomo_111

*genten retomando el thread espero que me sigan *


----------



## hawkblack_89

Linda arequipa, estuve en la ciudad..no se si el autor del post, me deja subir algunas fotos.?


----------



## tacall

Buenas tomas! no había visto las de Vallecito!


----------



## AcmeRocks

uomo muchas gracias!!!!! extrañaba las fotos de Arquipa!!! ojalá nos traigas más fotos!!!


----------



## EFVF

que bueno que se retomó el hilo


----------



## RapperSchool

Arequipa, Arequipa :cheers:


----------



## jocho

hawkblack_89 said:


> Linda arequipa, estuve en la ciudad..no se si el autor del post, me deja subir algunas fotos.?


Creo que elthread lo maneja el auror de forma exclusiva. En todo caso hay otros threads, o si tienes harto material interesante puedes crear el tuyo propio


----------



## uomo_111

gracias a todos por comentar en mi thread , pero ayudenme a pasar la pagina 




tacall said:


> Buenas tomas! no había visto las de Vallecito!





hawkblack_89 said:


> Linda arequipa, estuve en la ciudad..no se si el autor del post, me deja subir algunas fotos.?





EFVF said:


> que bueno que se retomó el hilo





jocho said:


> Creo que elthread lo maneja el auror de forma exclusiva. En todo caso hay otros threads, o si tienes harto material interesante puedes crear el tuyo propio


----------



## koko cusco

muchas gracias por las fotos UOMO están muy buenas


----------



## EBNKIKE

Buenas fotos,pero que encantador lugar es Vallecito, es un verdadero placer caminar por alli .


----------



## ausangate

Realmente esta ciudad avanza a paso firme , como decia ALAN , las industrias solidas son los musculos que dan fuerza al desarrollo y ustedes poseen el acero ,el cemento ,los ladrillos etc, asi como los alimentos y productos para exportacion ,muy bien por lo economicamente competentes.
Tambien veo que hay preocupacion del municipio en la remodelacion de las calles principales, aunque se vea bastante prometedor el adoquinado , desmereciendo al asfaltado sus cualidades y durabilidad , aunque a groso modo pueden observar que la carpeta asfaltica se deteriora rapidamente , por factores de preparacion errada de terreno y lo mas importante a mi modo de ver ,ausencia de drenaje de aguas pluviales , si bien la ciudad recibe lluvias muy de vez en cuando, con el calentamiento global seran mas constantes,y ameritaria pensar en buenos tejados de las azoteas tambien. Las zonas residenciales son bien hermosas ,aunque siempre me llama la atencion ese afan de construir chimeneas con vista a la calle, sabiendo que uno de los fines es"calentar" por conveccion y asi contribuimos al calentamiento global y en casa mas frio del debido ,ese error no se da en paises europeos donde la chimenea esta rodeada de paredes internas y por ende al medio del edificilvidaba ,vuestra gastronomia es diferente porque es genuina y tradicional ,y deliciosa.Felicitaciones a los foristas characatos por las fotos estupendas.


----------



## uomo_111

*Si muy encantador sobre todo por las mñana y los atardeceres que el silencio se rompe con el canto de los pajarillos y el rio.

pero tbm lamentable que estan tumbando algunas casonas para levantar edificios feos (no todos)
*




EBNKIKE said:


> Buenas fotos,pero que encantador lugar es Vallecito, es un verdadero placer caminar por alli .



*Gracias Koko, ausangate y otros* 




koko cusco said:


> muchas gracias por las fotos UOMO están muy buenas





ausangate said:


> Realmente esta ciudad avanza a paso firme , como decia ALAN , las industrias solidas son los musculos que dan fuerza al desarrollo y ustedes poseen el acero ,el cemento ,los ladrillos etc, asi como los alimentos y productos para exportacion ,muy bien por lo economicamente competentes.
> Tambien veo que hay preocupacion del municipio en la remodelacion de las calles principales, aunque se vea bastante prometedor el adoquinado , desmereciendo al asfaltado sus cualidades y durabilidad , aunque a groso modo pueden observar que la carpeta asfaltica se deteriora rapidamente , por factores de preparacion errada de terreno y lo mas importante a mi modo de ver ,ausencia de drenaje de aguas pluviales , si bien la ciudad recibe lluvias muy de vez en cuando, con el calentamiento global seran mas constantes,y ameritaria pensar en buenos tejados de las azoteas tambien. Las zonas residenciales son bien hermosas ,aunque siempre me llama la atencion ese afan de construir chimeneas con vista a la calle, sabiendo que uno de los fines es"calentar" por conveccion y asi contribuimos al calentamiento global y en casa mas frio del debido ,ese error no se da en paises europeos donde la chimenea esta rodeada de paredes internas y por ende al medio del edificilvidaba ,vuestra gastronomia es diferente porque es genuina y tradicional ,y deliciosa.Felicitaciones a los foristas characatos por las fotos estupendas.


----------



## uomo_111

*Para comenzar esta pagina.. al amanecer* :cheers:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Esa foto es de la temporada de lluvias, te quedó bien Uomo. kay:


----------



## EFVF

ausangate said:


> Tambien veo que hay preocupacion del municipio en la remodelacion de las calles principales, aunque se vea bastante prometedor el adoquinado , desmereciendo al asfaltado sus cualidades y durabilidad , aunque a groso modo pueden observar que la carpeta asfaltica se deteriora rapidamente , por factores de preparacion errada de terreno y lo mas importante a mi modo de ver ,ausencia de drenaje de aguas pluviales , si bien la ciudad recibe lluvias muy de vez en cuando, con el calentamiento global seran mas constantes,y ameritaria pensar en buenos tejados de las azoteas tambien. Las zonas residenciales son bien hermosas ,aunque siempre me llama la atencion ese afan de construir chimeneas con vista a la calle, sabiendo que uno de los fines es"calentar" por conveccion y asi contribuimos al calentamiento global y en casa mas frio del debido ,ese error no se da en paises europeos donde la chimenea esta rodeada de paredes internas y por ende al medio del edificilvidaba ,vuestra gastronomia es diferente porque es genuina y tradicional ,y deliciosa.Felicitaciones a los foristas characatos por las fotos estupendas.


Descuida por las chimeneas. No conozco a nadie que la use. Se usa como adorno.


----------



## jocho

Excelente esa foto desde el Puente Bolívar, mi ruta diaria al trabajo, tiene una muy buena vista del CCQ.



EFVF said:


> Descuida por las chimeneas. No conozco a nadie que la use. Se usa como adorno.


Salvo las de las pollerías :bash: esas sí se usan y nos friegan más aún con la contaminación hno:


----------



## uomo_111

*Selva Alegre*


----------



## tacall

Me parece o las fotos son del 2010 jaja


----------



## EFVF

hay patos en Selva Alegre?


----------



## janco

a mi me encanta quemar algunos leños en temporada de lluvias , abrigado con una taza de chocolate me hace sentir paz , pero solo por el gusto de vez en cuando ademas la madera la saco de los jardines de mi abuela , molle y eucalipto que acumulo cuando podo estos arboles que yo sembre como siempre lo hago para mejorar la calidad del medio ambiente , pero si es una de mis debilidades el abrigo del gueg


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Qué agradable lugar


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Sin duda hermosa ciudad Arequipa...la ciudad blanca
Me encanta


----------



## koko cusco

uomo_111 said:


> *Para comenzar esta pagina.. al amanecer* :cheers:


hermoso amanecer


----------



## EFVF

aunque ya empezó la época de nublarse


----------



## uomo_111

*Mas del Hermoso Centro Historico de Arequipa*


----------



## RapperSchool

*Muy buenas fotos, linda Arequipa.*


----------



## jocho

¡¡Tu última tanda está muy buena, Uomo!!


----------



## EBNKIKE

Realmente monumental, aunque algunas zonas estan un tanto recargadas con los taxis.


----------



## jisals

Buenas tomas UOMO


----------



## EFVF

la última foto tiene su gracia


----------



## uomo_111

*Gracias a todos que me siguen y me comentan, aun hay mucho que mostrar* :cheers:




jocho said:


> ¡¡Tu última tanda está muy buena, Uomo!!





EBNKIKE said:


> Realmente monumental, aunque algunas zonas estan un tanto recargadas con los taxis.





jisals said:


> Buenas tomas UOMO





EFVF said:


> la última foto tiene su gracia





RapperSchool said:


> *Muy buenas fotos, linda Arequipa.*


----------



## uomo_111

*Yanahuara*























*Que hermosa es Sabandia *:cheers:


----------



## EFVF

las dos ultimas son muy buenas


----------



## tacall

Es una pena que muchas de las casonas de Calle Misti esten por desaparecer con proyectos inmobiliarios (auque estos, de buena calidad)

Gracias por las fotos loco


----------



## uomo_111

*Gracias sigamos *




tacall said:


> Es una pena que muchas de las casonas de Calle Misti esten por desaparecer con proyectos inmobiliarios (auque estos, de buena calidad)
> 
> Gracias por las fotos loco





EFVF said:


> las dos ultimas son muy buenas


----------



## uomo_111

*Villa Medica (JLByR)*














*Cercado hice hasta lo imposible que tal quedo?*


----------



## Legionario

Q buenas fotos!! me gusto la villa medica!


----------



## tacall

Lo imposible.. pero igual se ve mal. Toda Arequipa coincide que ese domo es una cochinada, pero gracias por el intento jaja


----------



## cmonzonc

Vale la pena el intento, el resto están buenas.


----------



## EFVF

que dolor de ojos ese domo!!


----------



## Luism90

¿Podrían informarme qué es lo que ocupa ese domo?


----------



## jocho

luism90 said:


> ¿Podrían informarme qué es lo que ocupa ese domo?


Es una especie de "anfiteatro" ubicado en el "Palacio de la Cultura", el cual no tiene nada ni de palacio ni de cultura. Encima muy próximo al centro histórico... una cochinada. Aunque uomo_111 hiciste un gran intento en hacerlo parecer decente :nuts: este thread siempre me gusta.


----------



## AQPCITY

deberian ponerle silicona antipolvo al domo verde,,o mejor aun averiguar si es inflamable para iniciarle una fogata a grede.. igual me quedo con las fotos de la villa medica, que por mas que busco y busco todavia no encuentro un conjunto de torres y areas verdes que las iguale o supere hasta el momento.. bien uomo se felicita el trabajo.


----------



## uomo_111

*La villa medica, siempre se vera muy bien!

El "Placio de Bellas artes" es un mamarracho!*:bash:





EFVF said:


> que dolor de ojos ese domo!!





AQPCITY said:


> deberian ponerle silicona antipolvo al domo verde,,o mejor aun averiguar si es inflamable para iniciarle una fogata a grede.. igual me quedo con las fotos de la villa medica, que por mas que busco y busco todavia no encuentro un conjunto de torres y areas verdes que las iguale o supere hasta el momento.. bien uomo se felicita el trabajo.





tacall said:


> Lo imposible.. pero igual se ve mal. Toda Arequipa coincide que ese domo es una cochinada, pero gracias por el intento jaja





Legionario said:


> Q buenas fotos!! me gusto la villa medica!


----------



## uomo_111

*Hunter *





















*Congata *


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Bonitas tomas lejos del agobiante andar de la ciudad.


----------



## Legionario

Q bello!


----------



## AQPCITY

mucho potencial para esa zona, de no ser por el cochino rio todo seria chevere..


----------



## jocho

¡¡¡Me encantaron!!! Sobre todo la primera en la entrada a Tingo Grande, siempre quise una con la vista del cerro de Café Valenzuela 
Hunter es un distrito de contrastes, ir por la Paisajista te da para un lado una vista hermosa hacia el valle del río Socabaya, mientras que para el otro lado tienes los cerros llenos de invasiones x.x

Congata es genial, es una zona mucho más consolidada y bonita y pequeña, pero lejana  geniales!!


----------



## EFVF

urgente las plantas de tratamiento de aguas servidas para descontaminar el río Chili


----------

